# تفضلوا جدول شامل لتحويل الوحدات



## ChE.AH (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جدول تحويل الوحدات.. وضعته من قبل في احدى المواضيع باكاونتي القديم
ولكن الرابط انتهت مدته على ما اعتقد..
عالعموم رفعته مرة اخرى للفائدة..
http://www.zshare.net/image/770120583b4f1809/
صحيح basic جدا ولكن ان شاء الله مفيد
ويسعدني المشاركة ولو بالشيء القليل،، واي شيء اخر انا في الخدمة

في امان الله :56:​


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aboobaidaa (8 يونيو 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ChE.AH (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين اخواني عالمرور


----------



## safa aldin (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## qasmsalah (30 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك...


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز وننتظر جديدك وبارك الله فيك ...........


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حلم محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت جهودك


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لك اخي الكريم


----------



## هيثم مصطفى زكى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## هيثم مصطفى زكى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## almuhandsonline (29 مارس 2011)

بوركت اخي الكريم شكرا لك


----------



## safa aldin (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## غاز الجنوب (5 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااا يا حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## المعهود (17 يونيو 2011)

لك كل الشكر و الإمتنان


----------



## samih983 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

باركك الله


----------



## صالح سعيدان (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الغالي ولك مني احلى تحيه


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 سبتمبر 2011)

في مشكلة بالرابط


----------



## بشار رائد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## aobs (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمد عزيزية (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جهودكم مشكورة


----------



## مصطفى كامل عثمان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng Mohamad Nagy (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## engkfa (14 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا معلم


----------



## محمد كيميا (23 يناير 2012)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## قلب الأحبة (15 فبراير 2012)

*تفضلوا جدول شامل لتحويل الوحدات الرد على الموضوع*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل ChE.AH

جزاك الله كل خير على عملك ولكن الملف غير موجود 

أرجو رفعه مرة أخرى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## body55 (15 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيكnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## جمال بشر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

